# Plate-billed Mountain Toucan (Ecuador)



## Glenn Bartley (May 22, 2020)

Here's another look at this spectacular species...

In case anyone is interested I've just updated my guide to Post Processing - http://www.glennbartley.com/purchase.htm


----------



## Ozarker (May 22, 2020)

Beautiful photo!


----------



## HenryL (May 22, 2020)

That’s an incredible image!


----------



## Click (May 23, 2020)

I really like this bird. Beautiful shot, Glenn.


----------



## MrFotoFool (May 23, 2020)

Stunning bird, but even more importantly, a stunning photo.

I just looked at your link to buy the post processing "book". Based on the quality of your photos I am sure it is very helpful. However thirty bucks seems a bit steep for a download-only e book. If it was an actual printed book that might be reasonable, but for an electronic version?


----------

